# Correct moisture content for turning?



## gasmansteve (14 Mar 2008)

Hi all
I`ve acquired a cheapo moisture meter which is giving a reading of 20-25% saturation taken on the ends of some 6-8" diameter elm (I think) logs that I cut up and sealed with old gloss paint I had about a year ago. This months Woodturning has an article by a guy making a vase with an initial moisture content of 40% and turns out fine. What moisture content would be deemed ok for turning without eventual splitting please or does the type of wood determine this?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## PowerTool (14 Mar 2008)

Wasn't that the Tracy Owen article?
If so,I'm sure it was quite thin-walled,and it may warp slightly as it dries (although if so,will not detract from the piece in any way)
And timber type will also affect it - I've had kiln-dried cherry that's changed shape whilst being turned,and sweet chestnut that's been slightly damp but very stable.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2008)

Hi Steve
Use your moisture meter to check, if you can, any timber in your house (architraves?) that's your starting point... the average house is about 8-12% 

... assuming the timber is 40%, what will happen to the piece when it loses the remaining 25+% if it is to reside in the house.....


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2008)

Steve I find that I can get away with it as Graham says at 12% without too much movement, in fact the very process of turning and sanding usually drops it further. 

Some green turnings I have done have lost 30% + off the meter reading by the time I have finished (centrifugal dispersion and warmth drying from cutting and sanding)

On close tolerance items I start at 8% or below (off the meter) then let them acclimatize for a day or two indoorsbefore final finishing just in case they move.


----------



## gasmansteve (15 Mar 2008)

Tried various timbers in the house and got barely a flicker on the meter (fortunately :lol: ) the meter starts to read at 14% so not really reliable below that, maybe trial and error to see how it does.
Cheers
Steve


----------

